# Mehrtages-Tour mit dem MTB



## kottlettt (8. Februar 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich würde gerne eine 3 Tages Tour mit minimalem Gepäck starten. Das ganze soll in Deutschland stattfinden und darf schöne Aufstiege  wie auch knackige Trails enthalten.  Es gibt einen YouTube Beitrag von Fabio Schäfer, in dem er mit dem EBike den sogenannten 7 Burgenweg im Pfälzerwald fährt und dort im freien übernachtet. Sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch in den Kopf gesetzt. 

Die Übernachtung im Freien wäre eher „variabel“. Ich kann auch gut in einem Bett in einer Pension o.ä. übernachten☺. Hätte auch die Möglichkeit in einem ausgebauten Transporter zu reisen. Hauptsache mal ein paar Tage raus aus dem Alltag. Möglichst wenig Menschen. Nur der Wald, Ein bisschen Gewässer, das Bike und Gesäßschmerzen.

Komme aus der Ecke Bonn. Gerne was in der Eifel im Bergischen oder vlt im Westerwald? Bin aber grundsätzlich offen für alles. Frei nach dem Motto alles muss, nix kann.
Wenn jemand von euch einen Trip kennt, der genau das bietet und eine Route empfehlen kann wäre ich sehe Dankbar. 

Bin auf eure Beiträge gespannt und freue mich auf regen Austausch mit euch. 

Ride on!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2020)

Wie wärs wenn du von Bonn nach Trier fährst ? Könntest du dem Moselsteig folgen. Um hm Orgien zu vermeiden kann man da prima jederzeit am Moselufer überbrücken. Pennen kann man da bestimmt in Schutzhütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kottlettt (9. Februar 2020)

Kenne den Moselsteig natürlich. Bin ihn noch nicht in Gänze gefahren aber hab ihn hier und da schon gekreuzt. Sowohl in Koblenz als auch im 7Gebirge. Ist der nicht etwas zu voll mit Wandervolk? Und sind auf dem weg fahrenswerte trails mit bisschen panasch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2020)

Moselsteig im 7GB ? Eventuell verwechselst du den mit Rheinsteig ?
Hast aber recht, ist ähnlich, da gibts auch Abschnitte die fahrtechnisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll sind und der geht auch ständig auf und ab da kommt richtig hm zusammen. Daher hätte man aber auch immer die Option am Ufer lang zu radeln und nur die wirklich pers. interessanten Stücke einzubauen.

Was ich schon ein paar mal gemacht habe: von meiner Heimat aus ( Kommern ) in 3 Tagen quer durch die Eifel bis Trier. Könntest mit der Bahn bis Euskirchen oder Mechernich und von da starten. Trier hat ja auch guten Bahnanschluss da kommt man dann auch wieder zurück. Mitten in rheinisch Sibirien hats auch weniger Wanderer


----------



## kottlettt (9. Februar 2020)

Ja, ganz recht. Im 7Gebirge und dessen Umgebung ist die Mosel auch relativ wenig präsent. ?

Wie dem auch sei: du hast nicht zufällig eine genauere Route zum Austausch zur Hand? In der Eifel kenne ich mich nur im Ahrtal aus. Da mache ich schon mal Tagestouren. Die Orte sind mir sehr wohl bekannt. Allerdings kenne ich da die Waldgebiete oder trails garnicht. Bist du mit GPS Gerät/Handyapp gefahren (Trainfork o.ä.) oder einfach auf gut Glück?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2020)

Sowas plane ich vorab am Rechner schiebe das aufs GPS und fahre es nach.
Schau mal hier sind die drei Eifelquerungen die ich gemacht habe
Wenn dir was von der Strecke zusagt kann ich dir gerne per PN mehr dazu sagen 





						Hubert im Netz
					

Hubert-im-Netz, MTB Eifel, Mountainbiketouren in der Eifel, Mountainbike, Fahrradtouren, biken, enduro, flow




					hubert-im-netz.blogspot.com


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2020)

Westerwaldsteig. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tou...rgischen-land-etc.130015/page-93#post-7346303


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2020)

kottlettt schrieb:


> Ist der nicht etwas zu voll mit Wandervolk?


Wenn du die drei Tage nicht gerade auf ein Wochenende legst, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## kottlettt (10. Februar 2020)

Schon lieber unter der Woche. Oder von Donnerstag auf Samstag. Sowas. 
Top Beiträge bisher. Sieht schon mal sehr brauchbar aus alles.  Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2020)

Von Bonn aus nach Trier:  Ins Ahrtal bis Ahrbrück (mit oder ohne Steinerberg) und dort in das ruhige Denntal. Am oberen Ende die Hohe Warte auf der Westseite umrunden, an Hochacht vorbei (evlt. Abstecher auf die Hohe Acht) und eine schöne Abfahrt nach Adenau aussuchen. Dahinter kommt der Nürburgring mit MTB-Strecke, die bei Rad am Ring im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren wird. Vom Nürburging-Eifeldorf über die alte Kohlstraße (Waldweg) durch Kelberg und übers Afelskreuz nach Darscheid und dann Hubis Empfehlung Lieserpfad in Richtung Mosel.


----------



## Trekki (11. Februar 2020)

Über den Lieserpfad zur Mosel ist sehr zu empfehlen. Evt. kannst Du ja noch eine Bachtour einbauen: Elz, Pommerbach und Endert empfehle ich Dir mal anzuschauen. Alle 3 sind sehr schön.
Elz: viele Trails, Highlights sind Burg Eltz und Burg Pyrmont. Anstrengend.
Pommerbach: viele Furten, bei kleinen Wasserstand alle fahrbar. Ist auch aufwärts fahrbar
Endert: suche zur Motivation nach der Wilden Endert
Falls Du Kyll überlegst: ist m.e. langweilig.

Edit: typo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kottlettt (11. Februar 2020)

Ich fahre idr Enduro. Darf schon anspruchsvoll sein, wenns bergab geht. Wobei sich sone trails wie zb im Ahrtal etwas sperrig fahren mit etwas Gepäck. Müssen jetzt keine DH oder FR strecken sein. Darf den technischen Anspruch eines  Feldwegs sehr gerne überschreiten. 

Dennoch finde ich hier nach wie vor klasse Anregungen. Danke euch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2020)

Dann mach mal Lieser und Eltz, ist ganz ok von den Trails 
Sind wir 2012 gefahren


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2020)

Enduro ist bei Elz, Endert und Lieser passend. Beim Pommersbach nicht


----------



## kottlettt (25. Februar 2020)

Subba Leudde. Ich Danke euch viel Mals für die zahlreichen tips und Anregungen. Daraus lasst sich was machen.


----------



## Steff1337 (3. März 2020)

Kannst du deine Entscheidung hier platzieren? ich bin gespannt, was du aus all den Tipps gebastelt hast. Plane was ähnliches mit gleichem Profil.
Danke dir


----------



## kottlettt (3. März 2020)

Wenn es soweit ist gerne. Leider hat sich in meinem Privatleben etwas unerwartetes ereignet. Daher muss ich meine ersehnte Tour auf unbestimmte Zeit verschieben. 

Ich hab mir allerdings noch den den 7 Burgen weg im pfälzer Wald angeschaut. War kürzlich in einem hiesigen MTB Magazin drüber zu lesen. Sah auch ganz cool aus.

Ich will eine Tour machen. Kanns kaum erwarten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (3. März 2020)

ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es nach der unbestimmten Zeit klappt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2020)

kottlettt schrieb:


> Wenn es soweit ist gerne. Leider hat sich in meinem Privatleben etwas unerwartetes ereignet. Daher muss ich meine ersehnte Tour auf unbestimmte Zeit verschieben.
> 
> Ich hab mir allerdings noch den den 7 Burgen weg im pfälzer Wald angeschaut. War kürzlich in einem hiesigen MTB Magazin drüber zu lesen. Sah auch ganz cool aus.
> 
> Ich will eine Tour machen. Kanns kaum erwarten....




Wünsche Dir auch das beste .. mögen die Dinge wieder "en de Reih kumme " 
Aber das mit dem Burgenweg müsstest du nochmal überdenken ... das ist ja wenn maximal ein Tagesritt ... wobei es in der Pfalz sicherlich genug Möglichkeiten für 2-3 Tage gibt


----------



## matzerium (4. März 2020)

Danke für die Infos, auch als "stiller" Mitleser.


----------



## matzerium (12. August 2020)

@schraeg vielleicht kannst du mir helfen. Ich wollte von Kall nach Trier, am liebsten den Lieserpfad mitnehmen und suche noch einen angenehmen Weg von Kall zum Lieserpfad-Einstieg...nicht zu hart (musste mehrere Wochen pausieren). Vielleicht hast du Ideen? Bezahlen muss ich irgendwann in Eis.


----------



## on any sunday (12. August 2020)

Ab Bad Münstereifel gibt es den Wasserfallweg https://regio.outdooractive.com/oar...weg-3-gesamtverlauf/22954707/#dmdtab=oax-tab3 sind allerdings einige Höhenmeter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2020)

matzerium schrieb:


> @schraeg vielleicht kannst du mir helfen. Ich wollte von Kall nach Trier, am liebsten den Lieserpfad mitnehmen und suche noch einen angenehmen Weg von Kall zum Lieserpfad-Einstieg...nicht zu hart (musste mehrere Wochen pausieren). Vielleicht hast du Ideen? Bezahlen muss ich irgendwann in Eis.



Also von Kall bis Daun sinds in jedem Fall min 60km und 1000hm, kommt drauf an was du machen willst. 
Das kann man natürlich noch steigern bezüglich hm wenn man die gängigen Trails dorthin mitnehmen will. 
Wenn du von Kall Urfttal rauf bis Blankenheim und dann Richtung Hillesheim und Daun über "breitere" Wege fährst wirds ein wenig geschmeidiger, aber wie gesagt imemr um die 900-1000hm. Wir hatten damals beim EifelX immer über 1500hm haben aber auch immer möglichst viele Trails aneinander gereiht.


----------



## matzerium (12. August 2020)

danke für die Tipps. Kann man den Wasserfallweg denn auch mit dem Bike fahren ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2020)

Klar, das ist ein Hauptwanderweg des Eifelvereins.
Der hiess früher "Erft-Lieser" Wanderweg Nr.3 ... Waserfallweg hört sich natürlich schbegdagulärer an 





						Eifelverein - Wasserfallweg (3): Bad Münstereifel- Lieser
					

Wandern auf dem Wasserfallweg im Eifelverein




					www.eifelverein.de


----------



## delphi1507 (12. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Klar, das ist ein Hauptwanderweg des Eifelvereins.
> Der hiess früher "Erft-Lieser" Wanderweg Nr.3 ... Waserfallweg hört sich natürlich schbegdagulärer an
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du eine Idee ob der oder der felsenweg gravel/cc tauzlich sind? Also sagen wir Mal nicht zu verblockt? Wurzeln oder so wäre sicher nicht das Problem hab ja mein Ex 26" fully umgebaut ?.


----------



## on any sunday (12. August 2020)

Lieserpfad ist eigentlich nur um Manderscheid richtig pfadig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Idee ob der oder der felsenweg gravel/cc tauzlich sind? Also sagen wir Mal nicht zu verblockt? Wurzeln oder so wäre sicher nicht das Problem hab ja mein Ex 26" fully umgebaut ?.



Denke von der Gesamtlänge 130km sind kleiner 10% so das man da nicht mit dem Gravel klar kommt


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denke von der Gesamtlänge 130km sind kleiner 10% so das man da nicht mit dem Gravel klar kommt


Hab in 3 oder 4 Wochen Wochen 4-5 Tage frei wäre was für ne entsprechende Runde ab Zuhause


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab in 3 oder 4 Wochen Wochen 4-5 Tage frei wäre was für ne entsprechende Runde ab Zuhause



Kann dir auch nen EifelX Schicken der ist etwas mehr fürs MTB, ein Enduro braucht man da nicht aber sind doch paar hm und Wurzeln mehr als Standardprogramm


----------



## delphi1507 (13. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann dir auch nen EifelX Schicken der ist etwas mehr fürs MTB, ein Enduro braucht man da nicht aber sind doch paar hm und Wurzeln mehr als Standardprogramm


Kannst du gerne Mal machen
... würde aber gerne Zuhause starten und enden, da wäre dann ein Rad das auch gut km schrubben kann nicht  verkehrt, wenn man von der Mosel nach Hause fahren will... das Stelle ich mit mit dem MTB schon ein wenig heftig vor..


----------



## torftier (16. August 2020)

Bittte bedenke, dass aktuell am Wochenende noch mehr "Wanderer" unterwegs sind als normal, 
den Lieserpfad würde ich am Wochenende - insbesondere um Manderscheid - meiden, 
da ist ziemlich Betrieb. 
Bin ihn unter der Woche mit dem Rad gefahren, das geht gut.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. August 2020)

torftier schrieb:


> Bittte bedenke, dass aktuell am Wochenende noch mehr "Wanderer" unterwegs sind als normal,
> den Lieserpfad würde ich am Wochenende - insbesondere um Manderscheid - meiden,
> da ist ziemlich Betrieb.
> Bin ihn unter der Woche mit dem Rad gefahren, das geht gut.


Das ist eh klar! Wenn ich Sonntag Zuhause enden will/ muss geht das garnicht anders


----------



## supasini (17. August 2020)

Die Eifelvereins-Hauptwanderwege sind echt gut zu fahren, habe darauf auch schon 4 Eifelcrosse gemacht. Immer wieder sehr schöne Stücke, zwar kein komplettes Trail-Feuerwerk, aber sowohl konditionell als auch landschaftlich absolut geeignet. 
schon was älter, wie schraeg sagte leider auch fast alle schwachmatig umbenannt: 
Übersicht http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EifelX/eifelx.html
Bericht 2004 mit meiner Frau http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EifelX/TransEifel_2004/transeifel_2004.html
Bericht 2009 von der Tour, die dann in der Bike veröffentlicht wurde: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EifelX/Duren-Trier_2009/duren-trier_2009.html
Bike-Bericht: https://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/mtb-tour-durch-die-eifel/a2741.html


----------

